# Talk to the Gunt



## Boyfriend Coefficient (Dec 10, 2020)

This thread is for posting our heartfelt congratulations to Gunty for making it to DSP and Chris chan levels and getting his very own subfourm.
Your really moving up in the world my mensch, how about we celebrate with some makers mark and xannies, you earned it.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 10, 2020)

I always knew you had it in you, you drunk faggot!


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 10, 2020)

@theralph 
Grazzles on the new subforum! You've finally made it! Up there with the greats like Tommy Tooter, Johnny Yaniv, and the furfaggots. Get a second handle of Maker's, you deserve it, buddy!


----------



## Ulamog did nothing wrong (Dec 10, 2020)

@theralph Congratulations on achieving two things that no other Right Wing grifter had before:

1. Getting you own thread
2. Being able to openly walk among "Christians" with your new tranny boyfriend <3, very progressive of you.  

#ChristIsKING


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 10, 2020)

_Drink *more* and use *more* pills! _


----------



## Heavy Rainfall (Dec 10, 2020)

I didn't think Null would change his mind on a sub fourm, but you did it you drunk retard. May your life continue to be an entertaining trash fire and your gunt always remain greasy.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Dec 10, 2020)

About goddamn time.


----------



## Fish-Eyed Fool (Dec 10, 2020)

You've finally outdone Matt Jarbo and Carl Benjamin in something other than gunt size, @theralph.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Dec 10, 2020)

Mr.gunt before you go out I must see you in a fight of gunt v gunt v gunt cage match. You vs boogie vs baked alaska.


----------



## kosher bath salts (Dec 10, 2020)

Is there any way of harvesting your dark energy to serve my evil master?


----------



## Niggernerd (Dec 10, 2020)

*congrats you fat chud*


----------



## The Real SVP (Dec 10, 2020)

Don't listen to the aylogs. Keep winning and never change. Unless you want to become even more degenerate and disgusting, then please change. 
Like, you could totally own us if you came out about fucking dudes. That would show us that you are so manly that you would still be the Ralphamale, even with a cock up your ass.


----------



## Mushroom Soup (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Dec 10, 2020)

@theralph 
Congrats on the subforum. Take an extra swig of Maker’s Mark and a dozen extra bars of Xanny to celebrate then turn on your livestream and beam that beautiful Ethan Ralph smile out to the world.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 10, 2020)

Congrats on the subforum Ralph!


----------



## High Tea (Dec 10, 2020)

Break the cycle.  Be a better man.  Don't let your kid find out you've melted into the couch weeks after you died because you were a bad dad.  Show the a-logs you don't deserve a subforum.

Alternately, "live fast, die young, ...", well, the rest of that quote really doesn't work.


----------



## Step Away From The Melon (Dec 10, 2020)

Well done Ralph you've only gone and done it fat buddy, keep up the winning streak make it a triple you earned it.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 10, 2020)

congrats, you've reached the level of ALR DSP and CWC.
one question why is this the best thread on ethan  ?


----------



## Niggernerd (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Dec 10, 2020)

Praise the white race!


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (Dec 10, 2020)

Just in time for you to mega-sperge out  in Tampa you Deathfat fucker!


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 10, 2020)

why did you flag another transformative stream?


----------



## Cow Poly (Dec 10, 2020)

It’s a new era


----------



## Seth MacFartman (Dec 11, 2020)

How does it feel getting your own Lolcow cult?


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Seth MacFartman (Dec 11, 2020)

Buffalo Chicken Sandwich said:


>


Dammit Ethan!


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 11, 2020)

Congrats Ethan you fat Memphis Pig, you got your own thread subforum before your very black child was born.
Keep winning.


----------



## Ripple (Dec 11, 2020)

OH NO ETHAN! 
JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## L. Duse (Dec 11, 2020)

Heavy Rainfall said:


> I didn't think Null would change his mind on a sub fourm, but you did it you drunk retard. May your life continue to be an entertaining trash fire and your gunt always remain greasy.


Which leads me to ask this question, what made you change your mind @Null about giving @theralph his own subforum, other than us voting for it?


----------



## Sea Hag Henderson (Dec 11, 2020)

Congrats, @theralph ! 

I look around this subforum, and one thing stands out to me quite clearly.  Do any of these hater aylawg faggits have their own subforum just for them?  No, they don't, unlike the true Ralphamale!  Keep winning, Kang!


----------



## World's Best Dad (Dec 11, 2020)

I can't believe it, a sub forum just in time for Ralph to off himself with pills and his trailer park dynasty to continue.


----------



## Dread First (Dec 11, 2020)

i have no witty one-liners because everyone else said what i wanted to say but better. so here's a gunt gif that i stole.


----------



## Near (Dec 11, 2020)

Stop WINNING so hard, Ethan. You're up against DSP and Chris Chan now, and are one fooling of the IRS away from ascending into Godhood.


----------



## Seth MacFartman (Dec 11, 2020)

Near said:


> Stop WINNING so hard, Ethan. You're up against DSP and Chris Chan now, and are one fooling of the IRS away from ascending into Godhood.


Hell his original thread on "Internet Famous" has surpassed that of Onision aka Onion bitch fag boi. Come to think of it, the two are similar.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 12, 2020)

how does it feel knowing you're so much of cow simply interacting with you and your   opens one up to becoming a lolcow?
is this your talent or your curse? regardless it's content.
also how does it feel to know I have a list and timeline of your fuck ups over at the gunt report, does this make you seethe?


----------



## 419 (Dec 12, 2020)

why are you fat @theralph


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 12, 2020)

are you going to deliver on what you said?


----------



## Mr.Downer (Dec 12, 2020)

be a man and just go shirtless when you're in a pool/hot tub.


----------



## Gangster Talk (Dec 12, 2020)

No kidding, never thought I'd see the day. Great work you fucking retard. All you had to do handle your liquor, STAY THE FUCK BACK, and be the carnival barker rather than the main attraction. I just don't understand why every single IBS sperg fails to grasp this.


----------



## myiqis53 (Dec 13, 2020)

See ya at the Guntenburg trials, you fat blaspheming faggot!


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Dec 13, 2020)

All you gotta do is host an entertaining stream, don't get drunk, and read the supergunties. Dunno why people find that so hard.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 13, 2020)

are you ever going to shed some of that gunt?


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 13, 2020)

lmfao xander jr get fucked ralph


----------



## naught (Dec 13, 2020)

How does it feel to carry that heavy gunt?


----------



## Harlan Wick (Dec 13, 2020)

I have to toast you Gunt! Keep doubling down on owning the farms with stupid spergy bullshit!


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 13, 2020)

did you and warski have a gay love affair?


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 14, 2020)

Everybody knows your life is falling apart except for you.  LOL.
Keep going with the false bravado though.  It's entertaining as fuck.
Watching Dick's fans tear you to shreds in the Discord leaks was even funnier than I could have ever imagined.  They really fucking hate you, fat boy.  I wonder what Dick says to them about you when you're not around to hear it.  It's probably not good.  LOL.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 14, 2020)

why did you rape and kill a girl behind an arbys in 1998?


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 14, 2020)

The Demon Baby said:


> Everybody knows your life is falling apart except for you.  LOL.
> Keep going with the false bravado though.  It's entertaining as fuck.
> Watching Dick's fans tear you to shreds in the Discord leaks was even funnier than I could have ever imagined.  They really fucking hate you, fat boy.  I wonder what Dick says to them about you when you're not around to hear it.  It's probably not good.  LOL.
> Merry Christmas!


lol the heckled him irl to the point he had to cope and say he was playing a madcucks style heel


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 14, 2020)

death of chans said:


> are you going to deliver on what you said?


He was going to hire a stunt cock of at least average size but unfortunately the OG micro nudes were confirmed real.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 15, 2020)

what did you mean by this?


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 15, 2020)

death of chans said:


> are you going to deliver on what you said?
> View attachment 1785312


I don't think it was nice of you to call Faith an Arby's wrapper, Ralph.

Edit: I gotta talk to you, Ralph


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 15, 2020)

ethan oliver __ 'im tired of pulling punches' ralph.


			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RLMTP2eQeM


----------



## haha fune sex numbr (Dec 15, 2020)

"From where you're kneeling, it must seem like an 18-carat run of bad luck. Truth is... the game was rigged from the start."

*Do a flip, lmao*


----------



## Burd Turglar (Dec 15, 2020)

I can't stop laughing at the fact that this beach ball lookin ass manlet fucked around and got a whole subforum.


----------



## Illiterate Wanderer (Dec 15, 2020)

You had one job Ralph, be a home to the occasional Metokur appearance, but no you had to be a wigger.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Dec 15, 2020)

Ralph this might be one of the last posts you read before going back to your home, the prison system. As such, I’ll give it the love such an importang post deserves.

Ahem,
Nigger.


----------



## Steve Blackman (Dec 15, 2020)

Ethan if you ever see this can you explain why you spend the extra 10 dollars on Maker's Mark instead of jim beam or something if you're just gonna dump it in coke? save yourself money Ethan. Baby xander will be expensive.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Dec 16, 2020)

Gonna have to carry that gunt in prison


----------



## naught (Dec 16, 2020)

Do you enjoy the feeling of being in handcuffs?


----------



## Seth MacFartman (Dec 16, 2020)

When you have a thirsty cellmate, are you tossing the salad or do you get your salad tossed and porked?


----------



## Boyfriend Coefficient (Dec 16, 2020)

I hear your taking a vacation from the killstream and going home for Christmas. Don't forget to tell Tyrone about gamergate and how your the saviour of the white race.


----------



## FM Bradley (Dec 16, 2020)

Was cumming inside a teenage pussy worth all this, Gunt?


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 16, 2020)

@theralph So what's this new era shit, gunty? You streaming from prison from a cellphone you keistered in there?


----------



## naught (Dec 16, 2020)

Captain Hank Murph said:


> When you have a thirsty cellmate, are you tossing the salad or do you get your salad tossed and porked?


They toss his


----------



## Seth MacFartman (Dec 16, 2020)

aNOnLLC. said:


> They toss his


I knew he was the bitch in prison.


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 16, 2020)

Captain Hank Murph said:


> I knew he was the bitch in prison.


I wonder who he ''shacked up with''. Word on the street is the AB makes their prison bitches take titty skittles.


----------



## naught (Dec 16, 2020)

PhoBingas said:


> I wonder who he ''shacked up with''. Word on the street is the AB makes their prison bitches take titty skittles.


So that's one of the reasons why his body is so weird


----------

